# Maglev planned for Japan



## CHamilton (Nov 30, 2012)

JAPAN’S FASTEST TRAIN FLOATS ON MAGNETIC TRACKS



> Japan’s JR Central Railway Company recently unveiled plans for a new high-speed train propelled by magnetic fields. Reaching speeds of over 310 mph, the Series Lo prototype is a maglev train, meaning it runs on varying shifts in horizontal magnetic tracks. Basically, the train floats above the tracks and nearly cuts travel time in half.
> 
> The commuter train will reportedly carry up to 1,000 riders in 16 cars per trip. The streamlined nose, similar to that of a bullet train, reduces wind drag. Moreover, the maglev technology will produce a quieter, smoother ride for passengers while significantly reducing maintenance costs for the train operators. The Series Lo is expected to make its debut in 2027, running between Tokyo and Nagoya.


----------



## Anderson (Nov 30, 2012)

My understanding is that this is part of their plan to get a second line from Tokyo to some other places (I _think_ ultimately Osaka/Kyoto). I've seen this line on the long-term plan maps; I think part of the issue is that the current line (built during the 1960s) is pretty much at capacity and they want to pull the express trains off to their own track both so they can run more of _them_, but also so they can run more of the non-express trains.

If we go by the article and assume that it _is_ going to be a commuter service...wow, that's a 220 mile long commuter run they'd be managing in 80-90 minutes. I don't want to think about how much that's likely to cost to put in, but JR Central isn't exactly strapped for cash (and if interest rates go negative...).


----------



## George Harris (Dec 2, 2012)

Maglev has been around for a long time and, except for a couple of test lines, one in Japan and one in Germany plus the Shanghai airport line, whcih can be considered a test of the German maglev under Chinese conditions, it has gone no where.

My feeling about Maglev is that it is a solution looking for a problem.

Energy saving is small to nil as at the high speeds running resistance is primary aerodynamic, and some of the energy consumed by the maglev is in the levitation. The German system, since the car fits around the guideway has no practical means of emergency evacuation. Maglev line turnouts are extremely complex and expensive. This is just the start of the list of problems.

There have been major advances in the practical maximum speeds of trains on rails since the first Shinkansen was built. I would suspect that after thorough analysis, which is something the Japanese do well, the new Tokyo to Osaka line is most likely to be a railway.


----------



## Paulus (Dec 3, 2012)

JR Central's pretty well advanced on this being a maglev (though rather different from Transrapid). Any additional expense from being maglev as opposed to conventional rail I imagine would amount to a rounding error, about 60% of the route is in tunnels, including 100km of tunnel greater than 40m deep. Construction is supposed to start in 2014, around the same time as the two CA HSR projects, so redoing it as conventional HSR is extremely doubtful.


----------



## Jack (Dec 28, 2012)

George Harris said:


> Maglev has been around for a long time and, except for a couple of test lines, one in Japan and one in Germany plus the Shanghai airport line, whcih can be considered a test of the German maglev under Chinese conditions, it has gone no where.
> 
> My feeling about Maglev is that it is a solution looking for a problem.
> 
> ...


Why jump to that conclusion? The Japanese don't F around like the Americans when it comes to rail and this WILL be a maglev if you have been following the story. Japan is far ahead of the USA in every possible way regarding the quality of their infrastructure: airports, rail, transit, highways, road quality, etc, etc. and they value innovating in technology and pushing the boundaries unlike the USA with its overly conservative outlook. The US used to be able to think big and do ground breaking projects, but it has become a nation of NOT ABLE from which it will surely suffer in the decades ahead.


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (Dec 31, 2012)

It won't completely open intill 2045....and is proving to be a pain to construct...


----------



## Paulus (Jan 1, 2013)

Nexis4Jersey said:


> It won't completely open intill 2045....and is proving to be a pain to construct...


They haven't even broken ground yet to my knowledge, so I'm wondering as to how you're making that statement.


----------



## henryj (Jan 3, 2013)

LOL, this is all wonderful if you plan to live forever. Lets see, in 2045 I would be 105, in 2027 I would be 87. Who cares when we can't even get conventional trains between Houston and Dallas. My only plan is to ride what we got and forget all these fantasy world plans.


----------



## shinkansen (Jan 10, 2013)

I swear to the great beagle lords, I've talked on this subject before on AUF. :giggle: (THen again, I have gven quite a few lectures this year on Japanese rail transport)

JR-C is well underway on the Chou maglev. (Shinchou Line) from Tokyo to Osaka. JR-C's plan is to run their own trains bypassing the Tokaido Mainline, which is shared by JR- East, JR-West and JR Central trains.

The construction will be rough seeing how much of any of the routes will run through tunnels. Construction on segments have begun. On my last trip, there were signs posted where building were under demolition, stipulating, "A bright future will arrive soon" with a smiling maglev cartoon character.

I honestly expect the line to begin operation well prior to 2027 simply because the plan will be fast-tracked due in part to heavy congestion on the current shinkansen mainline. On top of that, JAL and ANA are unable to increase thier flight slots in to Henada, Narita, Itami, and Kansai Int'l for domestic flights. (These are two int'l and two domestic airports service Kansai and Kanto regions, both at their max, with no room for expansion)


----------



## Anderson (Jan 13, 2013)

I tend to agree that this will probably get fast-tracked. If nothing else, between the LDP's stimulus/currency-weakening efforts on the one hand and capacity issues on the other, this seems a likely high-priority project. The other thing is that JR Central is apparently a bit more flush with cash than they'd like to be and looking for ways to deploy it (witness the Texas project they seem to be wrapped up in). From what I can tell, subject to currency variations, JRC is turning about $1-1.5 billion/year in profits between their passenger services and the associated property developments. Actually, it _might_ be closer to $2 billion, now that I think about it...and this is after taxes. Cash flow from operations is closer to $5 billion (447.6bn yen, which was down sharply...I think the earthquake damaged their numbers year over year), but there's about $2.5-3 billion in depreciation to deal with. For the previous fiscal year, from what I can tell, JR Central had almost as much income from operations to "play" with as CSX and NS combined.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 28, 2013)

Just saw this thread.

I really don't think MagLev is really the future of everything. It's really some amazing eye candy, and the speeds are crazy. I just don't think its the future I guess we'll see how the Japanese handle things, but having ridden the Shanghai maglev I don't think people will find travelling aboard those trains very comfortable. The train really leans into the curves, and the ride even at 300 kmp/h is rougher then steel wheeled HSR at the same speed. I'm not sure what the benefit is.


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 30, 2013)

Japanese maglev train begins public testing, buzzes peaceful countryside at 313 mph








> The longest, largest, and fastest maglev train in the world, situated at the Yamanashi test track in Japan, has restarted public testing. The test track has recently been extended to 42.8 kilometers (26.5 miles), allowing for a five-car prototype train to be routinely pulled at speeds of over 500 kph (310 mph). The train accelerates to max speed in under three miles, and according to the Japanese journalists the ride is very smooth. On the inside, anyway: Externally, according to one journalist, the L0 Series train created “a shock wave and a massive gust of wind … a deafening sound that made conversation all but impossible” as it passed by (video below).
> Maglev, as you probably know, stands for magnetic levitation. There are many varieties of maglev, but in Japan’s case the L0 Series trains have superconducting magnets on the carriage and wire coils along the track. To begin with, the train rolls along on rubber wheels, but once it reaches 150 kph (93 mph), the magnetic field induction effect created by the superconducting magnets passing by the coils creates enough current to levitate the train 10cm (4 in) off the track. Because the coils on each side of the track are connected, the induced current automatically stabilizes the train if it moves off-center. A second set of coils provides linear motor propulsion (a lot like a railgun).
> 
> The main advantage of maglev is that, except when starting off, it doesn’t use wheels. Wheels introduce a whole raft of engineering concerns that are difficult and costly to overcome, such as massive wear and tear, breaking distances, and frictional losses. Levitation, due to the complete lack of friction, is quieter and smoother for passengers. The lack of wheels also means that the system requires much less maintenance, and can also operate under almost any weather condition. Despite these advantages, though, it still isn’t clear if maglev is commercially viable: While the running costs are significantly lower than wheel-rail systems, the initial installation cost is massively expensive. The Chuo Shinkansen Tokyo-Osaka maglev line, which is scheduled for completion in 2027, is currently estimated to cost nine trillion yen, or around $91 billion.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 19, 2013)

Environmental assessment published for Tokyo – Nagoya maglev



> CENTRAL Japan Railway (JR Central) published the Preliminary Environment Assessment on September 18 for the 286km maglev line from Tokyo to Nagoya....
> The line will have a design speed of 505km/h and the total length of the route will be 286km, including 246km of tunnel and the 42.8km test track in Yamanashi prefecture. The track centre distance will be 5.8m and the line will have a minimum curve radius of 8000m with a maximum gradient of 4%.
> The total cost of the project is expected to be Yen 9030bn ($US 91.3bn) including rolling stock.
> Construction is due to begin next year and JR Central plans to launch commercial services in 2027, reducing Tokyo – Nagoya journey times to 40 minutes...


----------



## Anderson (Sep 20, 2013)

It sounds like it's an almost 100% tunnel project. Probably necessary in light of the curve radii and whatnot, but still interesting.


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Oct 19, 2013)

Maglev is the solution for overcrowded High-speed lines, Japan is the only country to reach that point. Their Shikansen is reaching the point that they have so many trains they are eating into each other's schedule and the system is slowing down because its inundated with trains. Nowhere else has that problem. If maglev works anywhere it will work in Japan. They've built out their high-speed lines, they are over capacity and the only thing that can move more people faster than conventional high speed rail is maglev. Its a good solution for Japan but it will be a huge money loser everywhere else, until the same state is reached elsewhere.


----------



## NW cannonball (Oct 19, 2013)

Even if the maglev turns out to be impractical, and the line falls back to to wheels on rails, the new ROW Tokyo - Nagoya - and eventually - Nagoya-Kyoto-Osaka -- it will be faster, straighter, and not stop at Yokohama.

Kinda like phase 2 of straightening the NEC - if that might ever happen.

The new route - expensive as it is - minimizes land acquisition costs at the expense of tunnels -- and probably makes sense even without the maglev tech. Bypass part of the old, slow (yes, slow, sharp turns (1 km radius in places) ) tokaido shinkansen route.


----------



## CHamilton (May 13, 2014)

MAGLEV CONSTRUCTION TO BEGIN THIS YEAR IN JAPAN



> JAPAN: Construction of JR Central’s Chuo Shinkansen between Tokyo Shinagawa and Nagoya using superconducting maglev technology is expected to start towards the end of this year, possibly in October or November….
> 
> Work is expected to start at several sites, with construction teams likely to commence with the major tunnels because of the long lead times; a high proportion of the alignment will run in tunnel….
> 
> ...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 13, 2014)

I'm not a fan of maglev, mainly because it seems wasteful in terms of money and energy. That being said, if they open this line I'll probably try to give it a ride if I'm still alive.


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 17, 2014)

Japan's maglev train completes first test run


----------

